# Australian insurers



## SonyaX (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,

I'm planning to start selling my soaps online and via markets and need to have public and product insurance.

The public insurance seems to be relatively easy (AAMI offer market coverage / public liability) but the product insurance is proving much harder.

Any ideas?

I've tried the Sydney Essential Oil Co partners but they aren't getting back to me.

Any help much appreciated,
Sonya


----------



## SonyaX (Mar 29, 2011)

I've also tried GIO, but they haven't got back to me either... any advice would be most appreciated,

Cheers,
Sonya


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Can you try ringing them?????
I've heard they won't cover if you use more than 5% FO & they quote cover on estimated sales. I can't remember exactly but its something like 20%(???) of estimated sales. RIP OFF!! Don't quote me though I don't know for certain (recalling vague memories from another forum).
Do you have an insurance broker???
I think there is only limited amount of insurance companies in Aust that do that sort of cover. Which I've often remarked about previously..... how many soapers actually use cover in Aust???
Please let us know how you get on and perhaps share any knowledge you come across in your endevour.


----------



## SonyaX (Mar 30, 2011)

From what I've heard the average seems to be around $700 for soapmakers - I just got a quote from GIO for $1800! That's for public and product liability.

I'm chasing it up with them to see why its so expensive - and I have another call in with EBM insurance through SEOC.

Another strategy might be to have the market stall coverage with one company (I know AAMI do a reasonable one) and the product insurance with another.

but boy do they make it hard for you!

Any advice would be most appreciated, there must be people here with insurance? You do have to produce a certificate to get a market stall here in Qld.

Cheers,
Sonya


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 30, 2011)

You only need public liabilty to do a market. Its your liability as to weather you have product liabilty.
You can get market insurance cheap from heaps of places as for product insurance thats a different story. 

Have a look at this thread. It might help.
http://aussiesoapers.forumotion.com/t45 ... -insurance

Limited Liabilty Company???? LOL.

I always find this a good read especially page 6 on what is classified as a defective cosmetic from the ACCC.
http://www.accc.gov.au/content/item.pht ... elling.pdf

Sorry I can't b of more assistant. Haven't gone that road just yet. Close but not just yet. I see in your first post you started soaping in August. Same here. I must of missed your intro post some how. That always seems to happen to me..lol. 
Hope you have good success.


----------

